# Late Summer/Fall Training + Dog Events Prep



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Well, I am hoping to debut this October in obedience. I feel like we are getting very close, and that is of course exciting! The focus then has been to start proofing the exercises--particularly heeling because that is the most of it. The rest is together enough. 

My instructor wants me to consider trying BN first, but I don't really want to. I will consider though. I just dislike Rally, and BN has some Rally-ish signs and I would just rather jump into a CD. 

We are working on fronts and finishes always. Heeling for extended periods, getting her to sit up rather than hunker down. Figured out that by letting her jump up to get a cookie from the armband that it was causing her to hunker down on her sits funny. Moving the reward to using more toys and play than food.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

This is Slater training session under new Bridget jackpotting scheme. Although the video is a few weeks old, we've moved on somewhat and can heel in longer stretches.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Awww he looks so cute Anney!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Anney - I loved watching that! Thanks for posting<: 

Those cicadas were loud!  

@Goldensail - unless he's having a really neurotic day and I know he won't do the stay, we are going to do BN next month. I'm not thrilled about doing BN and Rally (rally especially is too much stop and go, even though they are spacing things out more to get more heeling in), but it will be part of training at least. 

If your dog is solid on the exercises, I say go for the novice.  

*** 

*I'm working on -*

- Entering the ring with attention. The last fun match I got one of those fun "judges" who made the comment that she could tell I was doing novice because I circled with my dog to get his attention before setting up. 

- Me remembering hand position. I have to go back to anchoring my left hand (which holds the leash) on my left hip bone during the on-leash heel. The last fun match it was waving all over. Egad. The offleash wasn't a problem because I stick my hand over my midsection. 

- I will have to ask at class this week, but I probably am going to do open floor for stay practice until class starts up again. We are on a two month winning streak with full length stays and I want to keep that up.

- Get comfortable using the annoying 6' leash for BN

- I need to practice the ring walk for the sit stay in BN. He does great the random times we do it at class, but I need to practice every day in higher stress level areas.

*** This is random, but it drives me nuts when I see it happen.... 

If your dog is always lagging behind during a heel, video tape yourself during the heel. Odds are you are doing something with the leash handling or your footwork to drive your dog further back. >.< And how would you tell somebody in a nice way that they need to fix their leash handling skills and treat-giving skills if they are using treats... if the instructor doesn't say anything? I feel like I would be coming off like a knowitall or pushy.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I feel stupid for posting this random question, but if you had a trial coming up in two weeks and have no class next week or the week after, would you still skip going to class this week? >.<

ETA - I didn't go. I saw on FB and elsewhere that our instructor for tonight is unfortunately at the vet right now with one of her dogs. He bloated earlier today (took in too much water and air while doing water retrieves) and again tonight. Please keep him and her in your prayers.


----------



## The_Artful_Dodger (Mar 26, 2009)

Dodger has a Rally-O trial comming up this weekend. 

We are working on practicing with lots of distractions. I took a quick video yesterday. (Ignore my gym clothes lol). The distractions included two bowls (with cooked sausage, cheddar cheese, and a mix of two types of kibble), a million cat toys spread around, pylons, cat litter boxes, and cardboard "signs". 





 
We are also working on backing up three steps, which is the only sign he doesn't know yet. He is entered in Advanced though and doesn't need to know that one...unless he happens to pass the first three rounds and moves up to Excellent level....but I doubt that will happen. 





 
He is entered in two matches on Saturday night for practice, then two trials on Sunday and two trials on Monday.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

The_Artful_Dodger said:


> Dodger has a Rally-O trial comming up this weekend.
> 
> We are working on practicing with lots of distractions. I took a quick video yesterday. (Ignore my gym clothes lol). The distractions included two bowls (with cooked sausage, cheddar cheese, and a mix of two types of kibble), a million cat toys spread around, pylons, cat litter boxes, and cardboard "signs".
> 
> ...


Holy cow! I love how you have a whole rally course in such a tight space! : I will have to come back to the post and watch for inspiration during winter when I lose access to our driveway and front lawn for training.  

Really nice job with everything. Good luck at all the trials!!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Just throwing in a little doodling.... 

The "moving downs" weren't that good today. Normally he goes down on the hand signal as I'm moving. But we aren't totally stopped in the vid. 

The moving stands are so much better than what we started with. :doh: Thank goodness for the kickback stand. 





 

ETA - One interesting thing I found while playing with the camera yesterday + training was the fact that Jacks is slouching or rolling very slightly on his left hip while doing fronts. I think it's possibly because of him getting stiff from wedging himself in a small space the other night (thunderstorms) and he's been pretty tired, but I'm keeping an eye on it. I'm a bigtime worrier. The hip roll is so slight that I didn't notice it from the frontside.

Ohw. And video shows him browsing as he goes around on the right finish. >.< 

It looks like we are going to be doing open floor training this week and next... because there is no way I'm training outside. Ugh. If it isn't storming, then it's just heavy humidity out there. Gross.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Well, we are doing great this week on our retrieve! Went from hold to having her scoop it off the bowl to putting it on the ground and lots of success! Had to go back and re-teach this due to mouthing and pouncing and so far I am glad I did.

Happy training


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

GoldenSail said:


> Well, we are doing great this week on our retrieve! Went from hold to having her scoop it off the bowl to putting it on the ground and lots of success! Had to go back and re-teach this due to mouthing and pouncing and so far I am glad I did.
> 
> Happy training


How did you stop the pouncing? Somebody over here does that... :doh:


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

There are two different things that I know you can do to fix pouncing. One is place the dumbbell on chicken wire and always always always practice with the wire (until solid). The other is to place the dumbbell on a brick or upside down food bowl. Have the dog on a leash and tell them to fetch and quickly pop them back to come after they grab the dumbbell. Slow grabs get corrected. When the dog has the run and scoop down you can get rid of it.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

*bumping thread* 

I need to get out training this week. _Everything_. >.<

Tomorrow I want to work on heeling, fronts, stays, and then some of the rally signs that we haven't brushed up on in a few weeks. O_O

One question I have for people who have done BN patterns - what is usually thrown at you? 

The usual novice pattern =

Forward
Halt
Forward 
Left turn 
Slow
Normal
About turn
Halt
Forward
Right turn
Fast
Normal
About
Halt

Basically the L pattern with with some variations... 

I had somebody give me a TI type of pattern in a trial last fall which was a bit different that I was used to. 


Some of the BN patterns I've seen though have a slow right away instead of that halt. _Which is evil_!


----------



## OwnedbyCasey (Jun 16, 2007)

These are great. Usually in BN, I've seen the regular L-pattern, but I've only watched it a few times. I'm trying to decide if I want to enter Bailey in that to start out or regular Novice. 

Here's what my guys are working on:
*Obedience:*
Novice with Bailey...need to get fronts and finishes back in working order...they fell apart somewhere and always working on heeling and ATTENTION.
Open B with Chance and need to order utility articles to start training for his UD. I've never trained a dog in obedience, so I'm excited we've made it this far and have a ton to learn about training for utility!
*Field:*
Singles with Bailey...and keeping her focused on what she's doing...have I mentioned attention yet? Need to start working on force fetch and collar conditioning. Might try Junior with her in a few weeks to see what she'll do.
Triples with Chance and need to learn how to teach handling. He can do senior level marks and is great at pile work, but neither of us know how to handle. Hoping to try the WCX at the Nationals and then senior next year.
*Agility:*
Bailey just completed a beginner class and did pretty well...she's slow enough I can keep up with her!
Chance just completed a weave pole/advanced class and is a wild child...I learned he's great at watching the dog before him run and doing the same thing... We're still working on the weave poles.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Jonah and I are starting with BN and spacing the shows out over the next few months. I will hit wildcard novice when available. One tip my instructor gave me last week was to practice with a piece of paper taped to cones or something that will stand up so the dog won't get distracted while heeling with direction signs out in the BN ring. Knowing Jonah he will grab the paper and shred it while heeling!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> Knowing Jonah he will grab the paper and shred it while heeling!


All I can say is don't watch Dodger's rally blooper video.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Jackson and I are entered in rally this weekend so lots of working with food bowls and distractions. He did much better today.

This week we've also been working on not cutting the corner after the broad jump and working the dumbbell. Jackson loves his dumbbell and does a nice quick retrieve with a good clean grab, but then just ambles his way back. I've tried calling and running backwards to help speed him up but haven't yet found a way to make him drive. Would love any suggestions.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm enjoying watching everyone's training videos. Don't we all have gorgeous Goldens! BTW I've got to see that blooper video of Dodger.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Getting Filly ready for open, and working on utility with both Rivet and Filly.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

*banging head on wall* 

We had one of those training days. The boy could barely stay for a minute before going down or standing up. I think he was hot. The fan was going, but it was warm and stuffy at the training center. I deliberately only worked on sit stays all over the floor. No downs. 

On the other hand he did everything else perfectly and we had fun playing (I even chased around after him with the cones just like we do at home). It's just so frustrating that such a good dog would be stuck on the most brain dead and boring exercise in obedience. >.<


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I have had stay troubles with Rivet. He used to think sit stay only meant for a few seconds, and this started AFTER we got our CD. I had to go all the way back to the begining, and be all positive about it. Now he just waits for me to come back and give him a treat.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Stretchdrive said:


> I have had stay troubles with Rivet. He used to think sit stay only meant for a few seconds, and this started AFTER we got our CD. I had to go all the way back to the begining, and be all positive about it. Now he just waits for me to come back and give him a treat.


Positive is a must - both the training part and my psyche.  And at least for the positive part of my psyche, I'm practicing 5 minute sits and 7 minute downs at home or some of our practice spots, making sure he can stay WELL over anything he needs to stay in a trial. And I'm praying that by the time we get to open, they will have done away with the out of sight stays (is that too much to pray for?). 

We had an instructor last year who thought she spotted the reason why he was breaking. I was being too sweet about returning to him and putting him back in his stay every time he broke. The instructor wanted me to give him a verbal correction and a little scruff correction to make sure he understood that breaking was a no. So... I went in and used my low correction voice "No" and tugged on his scruff at the same time. 

He broke his stay the instant I turned my back. And when I walked back to put him back in his stay, he took off running to evade correction. :doh: 

One thing that is working is putting him back into the stay without any physical contact. Not just because I'm making sure he doesn't run away from a perceived correction, but also because I don't want him breaking just so he can get me to come back to him and reassure him by touching him or whatever. :no:

I was stressing out about something bothering him - maybe his hips. But right up to the point when I posted yesterday the booboo was standing with his back feet on the armrest of our couch and his front feet either boxing at me and my computer or perched on the armrest of the chair I was sitting in. He's a very agile dog. And an idiot.


----------



## OwnedbyCasey (Jun 16, 2007)

Megora said:


> It's just so frustrating that such a good dog would be stuck on the most brain dead and boring exercise in obedience. >.<


I completely feel your pain on this one! Chance earned his CD quickly and picked up on the exercises in Open even faster. The stay was the one thing I didn't worry about...I always knew if we made it to the stays, we were good. Then he decided to start testing me. As soon as I would leave the ring, down he'd go. He would NEVER do this at home or in training situations. I worked with my instructor time and time again and we could never replicate this. We finally decided he'd figured out that in the show environment, he knew he couldn't be corrected. FIVE TIMES we NQ'd for this...everything else beautiful and he goes down on the sit-stay...talk about frustrating!!! I kept entering him because he was so solid at home...I'd put him on a stack of pillows, work him in the heat, work him where I'd give a down signal to a dog that could see me to go down beside him...he was solid.

The fix? I drove between 3-5 hours for three weekends in a row to go to matches. Thankfully, he thought it was a real show, and downed. I had the ring steward go yank him back up as soon as he went down and we just kept repeating. Eventually he figured out he COULD be corrected in a ring. Next two shows: won our class. Third show: 3rd place to finish his title. 

Moral of the story: These guys are a little too smart for their own good sometimes!!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

OwnedbyCasey said:


> Moral of the story: These guys are a little too smart for their own good sometimes!!!


Boy ain't that the truth!


----------



## The_Artful_Dodger (Mar 26, 2009)

Happy said:


> One tip my instructor gave me last week was to practice with a piece of paper taped to cones or something that will stand up so the dog won't get distracted while heeling with direction signs out in the BN ring. Knowing Jonah he will grab the paper and shred it while heeling!


I did that for practicing for rally. I have a bunch of squares of cardboard that I attach to pylons. Dodger has _almost_ gotten past the joy of pouncing on rally signs.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

So it's Friday.... 

I'm thinking that at some point this weekend I need to drive over to a school parking lot and do a quick runthrough + stays. I just need to pick a time that isn't too stinking hot. And I will probably bring the camera if I can clear up enough memory. >.< 

Last night we did a quick heel pattern - working on fasts and left turns. I also threw a couple u-turns in and "arounds" (the schutzhund about turn), thinking about rally. 

Fronts were solid, but I spent a lot of time practicing right finishes. I'm trying to get the right finishes faster, especially since I caught him browsing behind my back the previous time I filmed front/finish work. 

We did stays - I threw a lot of stuff around trying to get him to break. Of course he didn't. 

Dumbbells - Ohm. We need to work on dumbbells in the hallway again. He was really sloppy with the retrieves last night. It was probably the heat/humidity turning the retriever part of his brain to mush, but he normally understands that dumbbells are not toys and need to be brought RIGHT back, not taken the wide tour around the yard on his way back. Little idjit.

What is everyone else doing?


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I will just be training Rivet today, so we will be working on fronts as always! We will also work on go outs, directed retrieves, articles, and signals today, as well as a couple open exercises, including stays.


----------



## OwnedbyCasey (Jun 16, 2007)

I was hoping to work with my guys for a bit today, but just got a call that my friend needs me to go take care of her puppies (2 week old little golden bundles of joy!), so I guess mine get neglected...poor guys. But, car is ready to go to their training days tomorrow and Sunday! I'll probably try to throw a few bumpers in the yard for them before we leave tonight. Just still trying to get Bailey excited about it and I'll probably work with Chance on actually going to the mark I send him to.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Add me to the working on fronts list. Made a channel box last Sunday and always use it when asking for a front. Seems to be helping. Also working on BJ, teaching her to 'wrap' around a cone. She's getting pretty solid on that, so we will need to look at adding the BJ soon I think 

Heeling...um, yeah, never stop doing that! Did some directed retrieve. A little frustrated that she has good pivots when we are not doing gloves, but when there are gloves set out she is often more off. Any suggestions?

Finally, also working on teaching her how to respond to a dowel...i.e. I touch your leg, you move that leg.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

*wonders if everyone has been diligently training their dogs*

 

I felt mean yesterday, but I put Jacks into sit stay after sit stay after sit stay after sit stay... 

Because even after our walk he was still hyper and barking everywhere. 

Because my mom bought two boxes of milkbone treats and stowed them in the pantry. Within his reach, but in sealed boxes. He could apparently smell the milkbones through the cardboard and he wanted them.

So, since he doesn't bark while doing stays (he actually gets a deeply concentrating look on his face - which indicates he's intently pondering what will happen if he gets up or lies down), that's exactly what he did for about 40 minutes while I watched the rest of a TV show before bedtime.

I'm a bad-evil training mom.  

Ohw, and it will be a fun trial tomorrow - because before I drive to the show site, I'm scheduled for a dentist appointment early in the morning to hopefully fix a recently refilled tooth which has been sending me flying up and clawing at the ceiling every time I accidently touch anything cold or hot on that side. Rah. 

What is everyone else doing?


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

We had an awesome private lesson the other night. My instructor told me she thought Scout was a very lovely dog and had tons of potential. I need more refining so that I can hopefully bring her to her full potential. We introduced a dowel into our heeling work and I think it is going to really help fine-tune. One thing we are using it for is to prevent the pacing. If she starts to pace she gets a tap on the rear.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

ok so I have been working with the hellion on contacts(agility) for next week, have gotten her to nail everyone with me beside her, at a distance and behind her, fingers crossed she will remember what there are once in the ring..gets a little to fired up.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Wah. No placements in rally today because the top four people all got 100. They were sorted out by time. Which was totally cool. 

We got 97 - 3 points off because I redid the front because of booboo sniffing the sign right by us. :doh: 










And then after we got home, he had fun hunting rabbits.... that's a hardworking nose at work.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Hmmm. Today wasn't too great... 

*Beginner Novice - *

Good News: HE STUCK THE STAY!!!!! I was joking with my sister and other people there that I've never walked so fast in my life. He got a couple points off for leash tightening on the figure 8, and would have gotten a 198. 

Bad News: The judge's tie hit him in the face during the sit for exam, so he got up and backed away. Instant NQ. This doesn't matter, because my guy is supposed to stick the stand for exam while the judge touches him all over in novice and higher levels, but in BN the judge is only supposed to touch the head. The judge touched the head and then leaned over while doing the exam down the back and sides. 

The positive I'm taking out of this is the fact I got him to stay in a small noisy ring. And he didn't even get any points off like other dogs for shifting his position or half turning around to watch me. 

*Rally - *

All around bad news - it started storming ten minutes before ring time. The judge saw how badly Jacks was panicking and was willing to push me back to the last entry, but I really didn't want to risk it. I want the ring to be a positive and fun place. So I told her and the stewards we were pulling out.

I'm gritting my teeth together over the fact that I left him in the building as long as I did (it took me ten minutes or so to bundle up our chairs and bags and get them out to the car). He is the type of dog to connect bad experiences with places or events. Which is why I'm sitting down and filling out entry forms for September trials. The sooner we get back out there...










^ Here's a blurry picture of that sit for exam before it went bad. 










^ And this is what Jacks did for the 4 or so hours that we waited between BN and Rally. Yes, that is a doodle in front of us. The first time I've ever seen a doodle in a competition obedience class. 









^ It's cute, but I'm not sure why you wouldn't just get a Griffon - cuz, that's what it looks like and it's a purebred? 










^ Jacks just told me that I should be pointing my camera at him and only him.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

*nudge, nudge* I hope everyone is having a great August + having fun with their dogs.  

I had a laugh yesterday at class while everyone got down and did the utility type exam on my dog during the sit-for-exam after hearing about what happened on Saturday. I train with nice people. 

Jacks stayed during the sit for exams with people hanging over him and feeling him out + me doing test tugs on the leash (my poor boy), but of course broke the stand for exam because I left him in a really cruddy position. >=(

One thing I discovered -

We were proofing dumbbells and while Jacks is fine while the dumbbell is placed at a spot ahead of us, he has a little more trouble when:

1. When I put him in a wait and assume the standard recall position in front of him with the dumbbell placed halfway between us. 
- He did this perfect the first time, scooping up the dumbbell and bringing it to front. The second and third times he got a bit more scattered and confused about whether he was supposed to pick up the dumbbell or come to front. 

2. When I put the dumbbell behind him. And he had to turn around and find the dumbbell. 
- OMG. The poor boy was so confused. >.<


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Okay, I have been posting Faelan's training plans in the Hunt and Field section, but thought I might share Casey's and Towhee's Obedience session from Tue night; all 3 dogs were at agility class last night and really did a nice job  Towhee is not entered in anything since she is due to go into season, but is close to ready for the obedience ring and is ready for agility.

Their obedience plans are made out (usually on Mondays) ahead of time and tweaked during the actual sessions. I try to cycle through most of the key elements of each exercise every few weeks - I train agility, obedience and field with 3 dogs and work full time so I do not practice every thing every day.

We have had a LOT of rain recently so I felt the ground was too wet for the Broad Jump.

G = Good or EXcellent
X = Wrong
NW = Needs work

Towhee's Obedience Training Plan Tue Aug 16 2011

Location: Bucks Hill Park Time: 6:45-7:45 all dogs
Weather: 68 degrees, cloudy Rewards: chicken, cheese
Quiet praise w/ dumbbell
Thumps for other exercises
Not fed before session 
*Moving Watch*
G G G G G G Comments: very motivated J

*Heeling*
First Step Attn G G G G G G G G Comments: Very nice
Left Turns G G G G G G Comments: Left boxes
Normal to Slow G G G G G G G G Comments: some side winding going on 
when in slow but pace change nice
Come Up Sits G G G G G G G G Comments: used jump bumps
Get it In with cone |_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_ Comments: _______________________

*Fronts*
Come Fore G G G X G G X G Comments: use jump bumps
Twice slouch sat after correctly sitting
*Retrieve on Flat*
Take It G G G G Comments: Woohoo – up to 3 inches 
And more relaxed
Held with hand on bell
*Broad Jump *
Recall |_|_|_|_|
Moving to Side |_|_|_|_|

*Stand*
With Leash Pressure G G G G Comments: Very nice
Return to Heel G G G G Comments: Slight movement of rear 
feet, but much better

*What she did well: *Towhee was very focused and eager to work. 
I used mostly chicken with her. 
She came immediately when I called her after she got loose from the truck.

*What we need to work on: *

*What I need to figure out: *Why she goes into a puppy sit at times while waiting for a treat


Casey's Obedience Training Plan Tue Aug 9 2011

Location: Bucks Hill Park Time: 6:45 – 7:45 all dogs
Weather: 68 degrees & cloudy Rewards: Cheese, praise, chicken
Not fed before session

*Moving Watch*
G G G G G G G G Comments: So good
*Heeling*
Heads up start G G G G G G G G Comments: So good
Left Turns G G G G G G Comments: very good
Normal to Slow G G G G G G G G Comments: So good
Come Up Sits G G G G Comments: Used jump bumps
Very nice
Get it In with cone |_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_ Comments: _______________________

*Fronts*
Come Fore G G G G Comments: used jump bumps
Happy, tail a waggin

*Retrieve on Flat*
With Front Guides G G G G Comments: Used jump bumps
So nice

*Broad Jump*
With Front Guides |_|_|_|_| Comments: Ground too wet for BJ

*Get It, Down *G G G G Comments: Used baseball area
Packed dirt/gravel
Fast 

*What he did well: *He was so on tonight – and loving being out training. I so 
Want him to stay joyous J

*What we need to work on: *Slowly increasing distractions.

Does he have a CDX in him? He is already 10 ½. We'll see how he does at the upcoming matches although his jumping abilities are diminishing.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Really thorough training plan<:

What is a jump bump?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

1/2 of the PVC piping that come in 4 and 8 inch diameters and are used as stride regulators and bumps  They are useful for many agility things but come in real handy to create a curb or a front chute etc.

Clean Run: Jumps - Bumps & Stride Regulators


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Casey and Faelan doing Broad Jump and ROH in the back yard*

Casey enjoyed practicing a bit today - his fur is mussed since he has been swimming, but I think he looks pretty good for a 10 1/2 year old 
Edit to add: I just noticed that not only can you hear Towhee at the back door, you can also hear Sir Quacks A Lot (the duck) 






Faelan also got to practice  My concentration with Faelan right now is correct pickup and carrying of the dumbbell and attitude - fronts and finishes are worked on separately and usually with guides at this point.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Ms Towhee is starting the Broad Jump*

She knows the agility style broad jump so we have a starting point and I have her jumping more than she will need to in obedience - the jumps are set for 48 and she will be jumping 40, but I forgot to reset the boards after Faelan and Casey went so... here is Ms Towhee trying out her options for what is rewardable and what is well .. not so much


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Sharon - I hope and pray my Jacks is jumping like that when he's 10.5. He looks great.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Scout did excellent at class tonight. Beautiful heeling--did her scent articles, did some angle fronts.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I went Thursday-Today without any training. Any training. We didn't even doodle. ! 

I was talking to a friend recently about all of the daily training that some of the major top competitors do to keep their dogs sharp. She shrugged that off and basically said that she doesn't like pushing her dogs to work all the time and that they need time to just be dogs. 

On that note, I guess I'll say my guy had a lot of quality 'just being a dog' time with me over the weekend. Meaning he and I slouching on the floor together in our living room watching TV.  

Which I guess I should point out that I was twitching when I was watching a old Columbo episode where two dogs were trained to kill somebody. Columbo paid a visit to a trainer. One of the things that bugged me in a nitpicking way - she told the dog she was working with to "heel". So the dog went wide and lunged forward as she walked up towards Columbo.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Random question... I received a judging program that has my guy listed as a female. :uhoh: I emailed them to make the correction, but because I worry about things like this.... what will happen if they don't correct it before the trial next week?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

The email response I got back has me confuzzled.... 

"This confirmation says bitch."

I kept a copy of my entry form - I normally write both "dog/male". I told them in my first email that they need to correct the information and got that above email response. I just told them again that I have a boy dog, so we will see. Weird.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Maybe Jacks should be prepared to show off his family jewels...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

GoldenSail said:


> Maybe Jacks should be prepared to show off his family jewels...


It might just come to that. : 

Hehehe. I guess since this is obedience it only means people are going to get the wrong idea when they see him in the catalog. 

ETA - My second email was forwarded to a superviser to handle. Hmmm. I've asked for corrections before and they generally are quickly handled. I've never been forwarded to a superviser before.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I would plan on visiting the super's booth .. I thing you need to be there before any judging. If there is a problem with AKC info, your leg may not count.

I would also email again with the word CORRECTION in the title.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> I would plan on visiting the super's booth .. I thing you need to be there before any judging. If there is a problem with AKC info, your leg may not count.
> 
> I would also email again with the word CORRECTION in the title.


Thanks Sharon - I will be sure to go the extra step over to the booth if this isn't corrected before next Saturday.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

So I sent a reminder/update me email this afternoon. 

And got yet another "I forwarded this to my superviser to handle" response.

:new (7):

Methinks I will be making a phone call if said superviser doesn't make the change on the entry. I mean, it's not like they have to deal with us switching classes. We're just switching genders.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

*Somebody became a RN today....*










And the bonus was he was stressed out and anxious over the weather and downright sluggish in the ring and still did very good. We got 2nd (out of 10 or so who q'ed) and only 1 point difference between us and first place.  More than Jacks doing what he needed to do despite the really high noise level in the building + his suspicions that it was storming outside even though it was sunny, I didn't make any costly mistakes. 

I had a fun match last Sunday and had a couple instances where I just got lost out on the course. Or I brain-blahted on a couple exercises and forgot what they were even though we've been doing this for a few months.  So I had troubled feelings going into today, especially since it stormed all night and we (at least here at the house) had a downpour this morning as we headed out to the trial. And so my storm phobic dog was a little coward as we arrived and got set up. But not to worry.  

On to Advanced. :


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I just entered Jacks in Rally Advanced in a trial next month. 
...
...
...
.... and now I'm slightly panicking about getting his front downpat without using treats as a lure. <- He will do a beautiful front from the heel position without treats if 100% focused on me. Like at home, that's what I've been doing every night before bedtime. But I need to practice at class every week + at the fun matches this month and next month to make sure that he still does it beautifully with distractions. Yes, I know that rally judges grade the fronts on a curve and you don't get points off if the dog is slightly off or crooked, but I want him to do it right. >.< 

At the trial we were at on Saturday, the first exercise for all three levels into the ring (and right in front of the spectators and dogs) was a front (moving front for novice, from from heel position for advanced and excellent). 

We are also going to do BN again (two shows next months).

My sister has been pushing me to enter him in Novice especially since the trial next month is home turf + the only place where he came close to qualifying last fall (he went down on the sit and held the down stay), but I'm nervous about rushing him back out there. I want to wait until spring. 

I'd ask our instructor, but she's said before that if there is a doubt then the dog isn't ready.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

So... I got the boy-not-a-girl issues cleared up with MB-F when I was at the trial. Now I have a new one. I think?

I looked up my guy's record on AKC.org to double check if they have his latest leg entered. That don't. They are only up to August 31. So I assume that means by next month it will be updated.

But probably a good thing I looked up his record, because I see they gave him a random CD leg. ! I'm now emailing and bothering the AKC to fix that before we get real CD legs. I have no idea how that works otherwise. Like would we get a title after he gets his second leg? Pfft.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Congrats to little nurse Jacks!  Flip has one rally leg and I'm planning on showing him twice month in rally so hopefully he'll be joining the ranks of nurses too.

I find it helps if you bend your knees some when you tell your dog to front. It helps encourage them to move out.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks<:

Good luck next month at the trial - I saw on the other thread how BUSY you two are going to be that weekend. I have no doubt Flip will join the nursing ranks with pizzazz. 

I think I move my knees a little when I send him out - but I was worried about the judge thinking that I was moving my feet if they weren't actually STARING at my feet.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I think I deserve a jar of kudos and a corrective poke.  

AKC emailed me that the CD leg was for a trial that I distinctly remembered him breaking stays. <- That was the super crowded trial where we sat for HOURS before our turn and he was pretty bad for him. It still would have been a score in the 190's if he stayed, but it was bad. And I remember it being BAD. 

In theory, I could have kept the leg and saved my money by entering one less trial next spring. But I asked them to remove the leg. Maybe if his score were higher it would have been a much more difficult decision to be honest.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Geez. This is turning into the Kate & Jack's training follies diary anyway. : It always seems to happen that way. Hmm. 

I'm second guessing myself here... but I think I'm doing the right thing. ?

I went to a spot downtown where I knew that my boy would be stressed. It's a pavillion smack between a millpond and a big church around here. He's a country boy and not used to being somewhere where there is constant traffic, a LOT of people around, a lot of ducks, and a lot of general noise. 

There was a wedding at the church and it spilled out on the boardwalk by the pavillion for pictures and the wedding party was VERY noisy. A lot of shouting and squealing and shouting. And a lot of flashing of cameras, I might add. 

Ohw, and he heard his first train today. 

So yep, I figured this was the BEST place to have a back to basics stay marathon. 

I was doing a lot of 10-20 second down stays with one hand on his collar and the other hand rubbing his back to calm him down. 

A lot of 10-20 second sit stays with one hand on his back to steady him. 

This went into me practicing the BN walk around with the sit stay. He actually was successful 8 times out 10, even though he was sitting on his tail. 

And I just kept it loose and went overboard with the praise and huggling since he was too overwhelmed by everything around us to want food. 

Afterwards I sat down closer to the pond to watch the ducks and he turned into a kid magnet. 

Many times we got compliments on his great big head. Which I was sure to point out I wish it had more stuff inside of it.  I love it when kids come up to him though. There was one who seriously asked me if he had any ouch spots, because she didn't want to touch him somewhere where it would hurt him. I thought about it but didn't say, but I'm sure if he had any ouch spots, having a little kid touch him there would make it all better.

I hate to say this since he's supposed to be a bird dog, but he has zero interest in ducks. Even if I tried convincing him they were rabbits with wings. :bowl:

When I got home we did a real training session where I had my guy back, but I feel that I have to go to the pavillion at least once every week to work on stays. 

I know he will always be that dog who will STRESS out over the dumbest things. His nerves overwhelm his thinking cells. 

But maybe I can train him to work through that stress. 

*** With the fronts from heel position, I switched the treat into my left hand. That way Jacks follows the right hand even if it doesn't have a treat in it. I don't know where my brain's been, but I should have done the switch a LONG time ago.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Note to self:

Before you fill out the entry form, make sure that the judge isn't your teacher. <._.>

Addendum:

Give self pat on back for noticing before mailing entry.


----------

